# Help us help CPC-As



## mcsluyter (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello:

My name is Mark Sluyter from CodersDirect.com

CodersDirect.com is a searchable database of AAPC & AHIMA coders that is viewed by employers nationwide.

We are very aware of the the challenges that CPC-As have in finding their first job. All of us at CodersDirect are very committed to helping new coders through this process.

I am asking for your assistance in identifying new opportunities and processes for these coders. If you have any suggestions (and I mean any) on how we can provide more help or know of employers that hire CPC-As please contact me directly.

Thank you for your help.

Mark Sluyter
Director, Member Services
Msluyter@CodersDirect.com


----------



## oliverbeau68 (Nov 7, 2015)

*Looking for Jobs, CPC-A*

This hit home, I just changed careers. 22 years retail management, decided to do Medical Coding. I'm not having any luck in finding a job. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 


Thanks,
Melinda


----------



## mcsluyter (Nov 7, 2015)

*Melinda, I hear you.*

While CodersDirect.com may not be the sole answer we plan to be part of the solution. Please start by posting your profile at CodersDirect.com...and don't give up.

Registered CPC-As provide direct contact information in the narrative section of their completed profile for easy viewing by employers. CodersDirect is contacting employers nationwide and encouraging them to search the database, being able to search one location and at no charge will hopefully make it easier for them to identify and find candidates. If any experienced coders, recruiters, employers reading this post have suggestions on how to assist CPC-As please let us know.

In the next month we will begin to host free job boards for employers, formatted completely different from anything seen before. Job posting by employers and searches by coders will become very simple. Part of the job boards will be devoted entirely to CPC-As.

Of course all other AAPC & AHIMA coders are encouraged to post their profiles at no charge. We have a number of employers searching for coders and will alert you to job openings that match your skills.

Please feel free to contact me with any questions or suggestions.


Mark Sluyter
Director, Member Services
Msluyter@CodersDirect.com


----------



## mahoneyemail@aol.com (Nov 10, 2015)

I would like to see more opportunities for Externships, even if not paid. I am an RN and have worked in the revenue cycle in appeals and revenue integrity and would just like to do part-time coding after my certification in January to get validation and experience (and assist providers in getting paid, of course). I am currently a Clinical Review Auditor and am not doing coding/adding modifiers in this capacity.


----------



## mcsluyter (Nov 10, 2015)

*Stephanie:*

I know of companies that are in need of nurses to do IP charge audits. Please  email your location to me and hopefully we can connect you.

Mark Sluyter
Director, member Services
Msluyter@CodersDirect.com


----------



## lhoang01 (Nov 10, 2015)

I agree with Stephanie, for those CPC-A, experience is treasure because most job requires at least a year experience. How can I have it when most of the place I send email asking for internship didnt reply me, (neither hospital volunteer, they said NO). That is challenging me to figure out how can i obtain experience. Please having more Xternship available locally and virtually.


----------



## mcsluyter (Nov 10, 2015)

We hear from coders everyday that are in the same situation as you and all of us at CodersDirect.com are determined to do something about it.

I'm not going to make wild promises but I can guarantee we will do our best to help CPC-As. We will be getting in contact with employers, non profits, promote internships and doing what ever is necessary to bring awareness and the best possible solution to this issue.

It is also very important that CPC-As continue to take the initiative to keep checking for opportunities everyday by phone, email or knocking on the doors of local Healthcare providers. 

Don't give up, we're not.

Mark


----------



## TPlaMendiola (Nov 24, 2015)

*Thanks Mark*

I just posted my information on CodersDirect. The site looks great. Looks like everything is running but Mark did say "next month". I'm recommending this to other coders.


----------



## mcsluyter (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you for your comments.

Hopefully by mid December we will be rolling out our job boards just for coders. The boards will be different from what is currently on other sites and coders with Twitter accounts have the option of being notified every time a job is posted. Job gets posted at 9:00 you can be applying at 9:01.

To encourage maximum employer participation, job postings will be FREE to all registered employers and coders. 

We are doing our best to help coders and employers connect. Your participation and support is very much appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Amandamalli (Nov 25, 2015)

*Amphion*

Amphion Medical Solutions is hiring CPC-A.


----------



## bhurford (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Mark, 
Is there a fee for employees for employment placement with Coders Direct? Thank you.


----------



## mcsluyter (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello:

There is no fee for coders.

Also, in the next few weeks we will be opening our job boards. To encourage maximum employer participation these boards will be FREE to employers and coders. 

Please feel free to contact me at any time with questions, comments or suggestions.

Sincerely.

Mark
Msluyter@CodersDirect.com


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 1, 2015)

I assume at some point you will add a charge, You have to reel them in first


----------



## steels816 (Dec 1, 2015)

mcsluyter said:


> Hello:
> 
> There is no fee for coders.
> 
> ...



I think this is a good thing you are doing but agree with CodingKing, at some point you will charge a fee.  I don't see how you can make money if you are not charging a fee of some sort.  I just wish more employers are willing to hire CPC-A as apprentice and train them in like for example coding radiology and once they master it, then give them something else to code.  I do understand why cause they want experience because it is money involved but how get anywhere without being given a chance.  Have you ask employers this question Mark.
Thanks


----------



## mcsluyter (Dec 1, 2015)

*Response to your comment*



CodingKing said:


> I assume at some point you will add a charge, You have to reel them in first



Actually, we have no intention to charge for job boards. Nor we we ever charge Coders to post.

CodersDirect.com was designed by a group of dedicated, caring Coders, Employers and Recruiters who understand the difficulty coders have in finding jobs and employers finding coders. We wanted to make this site as fair and easy to use as possible. 

As for income, we are licensed by AAPC to provide Education and CEUs. If you view two of our Educational offerings in the top scrolling marque of our home page I'm sure you will be hard pressed to find better pricing anywhere. By January 1st we will have reduced the cost of a number of online courses in our Educational portal as well. 

Yes, employers will be charged a small fee for contacting coders but it is substantially lower than any other site. CPC-As have their contact information in the narrative so employers can contact them directly and at no charge. There are no gimmicks, hidden fees or memberships. 

All of us at CodersDirect are committed to making this site a success for all participants. Your support is greatly appreciated. 

As always feel free to contact us with any questions, comments or suggestions.


Thank you,



CodersDirect


----------



## mcsluyter (Dec 1, 2015)

steels816 said:


> I think this is a good thing you are doing but agree with CodingKing, at some point you will charge a fee.  I don't see how you can make money if you are not charging a fee of some sort.  I just wish more employers are willing to hire CPC-A as apprentice and train them in like for example coding radiology and once they master it, then give them something else to code.  I do understand why cause they want experience because it is money involved but how get anywhere without being given a chance.  Have you ask employers this question Mark.
> Thanks



We believe that by providing FREE job boards employers that normally don't post job openings will now be encouraged to do so.

Many of these are smaller sized employers where coders with limited experience have the best chance of finding employment. I promise that we will be actively contacting employers to bring you the best opportunities.

Right now we have a number of employers waiting for the boards to open. 

We feel very good about the possibilities....for everyone.


Mark


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 1, 2015)

steels816 said:


> I think this is a good thing you are doing but agree with CodingKing, at some point you will charge a fee.  I don't see how you can make money if you are not charging a fee of some sort.  I just wish more employers are willing to hire CPC-A as apprentice and train them in like for example coding radiology and once they master it, then give them something else to code.  I do understand why cause they want experience because it is money involved but how get anywhere without being given a chance.  Have you ask employers this question Mark.
> Thanks



He responds to people who post jobs on here when he sees possible candidates on his site. I know he wont charge job seekers because its normal practice for recruiters and staffing agencies to charge the employer. You can only give away free services to build up a reputation for so long but i don't doubt his plans to keep it free for job searchers. I was really just trying to be cheeky with my post, hence the emoticons (Smilie)

I looked him up on linkedin and he is an experienced recruiter and recruiters charge employers. The real goal is to have quality applicants and undercut other recruiters prices. The hardest part from what I understand is when it comes to agencies, the employers come to them as they want people who are self starters and wont need assistance. So this is a good niche to get into since companies are much better off hiring a CPC-A to keep costs down than to outsource (I'll keep my issues with outsourcing and the loss of productivity it leads to, out of this). Seems like training services are the route he is looking for to make money on both ends.


----------



## jencook4 (Dec 1, 2015)

I checked the Amphion Medical Solutions website and they have a webinar that specifically states they are not hiring CPC-A. You MUST have 1 year experience in order to apply.


----------

